# iPod sur France 2



## bip815 (6 Novembre 2001)

Surprise ce matin en allumant ma télé : sur Télématin un "journaliste" présente le iPod accompagné d'un iBook. Apple s'est enfin décidé à toucher le grand public.

Certes lex explications journalistiques sont approximatives pour qui n'a fait que lire celles fournies par Apple sur son site. Il réussit même à dire que le baladeur se recharge tout seul en le branchant directement sur le PC, le con il a commis l'erreur à ne pas faire. Je vous passe la réflexion : "vous pouvez stocker 1000 CD sur cet appareil", il est dans le faux mais si çà amène des gens dans les magasins pour l'acheter du fait de sa capacité...

Ce sujet se termine en précisant que pour le moment iPod n'est disponible que sur Mac et vaut 549 euros hors taxes ou 3600 Francs TTC.

Cà m'a fait plaisir de le voir pour de vrai l'iPod et surtout de le voir en démo sur une chaine nationale même si c'est sur Télématin...

Vivement qu'il soit disponible ce beau jouet et iTunes 2 fonctionnel et en français avec. Encore quelques jours à patienter !!!


----------



## archeos (6 Novembre 2001)

Si Apple fait parler ainsi de ses produits, on peut espérer des succès commerciaux, et qu'ils ne seront pas uniquement achetés par les fils à papa genre "middle seat" ou celui qui rêvait de l'écouter trop fort dans un amphi, le genre qui fait qu'on aime pas Apple à cause de ses utilisateurs


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Novembre 2001)

Bonne surprise ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je l'ai vu aussi,
La demo etait pas trop mal faite ;-)


----------



## P2r (6 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,

Je l'ai vu aussi, mais j'ai surtout vu l' iBook dont j'attends la livraison avec impatience.


----------



## sucellus (6 Novembre 2001)

Zut j'ui pas le seul a l'


----------



## sucellus (6 Novembre 2001)

Zut j'ui pas le seul a l'avoir vu :-((((

Je me leverais moins tot la prochaine fois na!
Mais tres bon poinr pour france 2..on devrais peut etre les felicites


----------



## benjamin (6 Novembre 2001)

Voilà ce qui arrive lorsque l'on se lève tard.
À ce sujet, j'ai été aussi favorablement surpris que l'on en parle dans le figaro.


----------



## le chapelier fou (9 Novembre 2001)

moi, je suis un peu deçu car il ne fait pas allusion au fait que l'on peut stocker autre chose que du son, mais bon, on va pas se plaindre, il ne dit pas trop de connerie


----------

